# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  --------===)^*+ A WisH+*^(===-------

## waffa

*A Wish

I lie on the ground,
and stare into space,
the stars start to move,
into the shape of your face.

I see you there now,
looking down at me,
with that cute little smile,
that I like to see.

You say "close your eyes",
"tell me what you see",
I see only two people,
just you and me.

We're walking the shoreline,
with our feet getting wet,
the horizon turns pink,
as the sun starts to set.

We make love through the night,
on that white sandy shore,
then I hold you while thinking,
I could want nothing more.

Oh I wish I could be,
in that one special place,
as I lie on the ground,
and I stare into space...  
                4 sweetO specially     *

----------


## *Fatima*

wow sweet0 u r lucky yaar

----------


## waffa

aray y u r not u r also i think...... any way thnkz sis

----------


## *Fatima*

ur welcome

----------


## waffa

its my pleasure cutie

----------


## TISHA

itz fot sweeto
nice

----------


## waffa

ya but its my sharing 4 every one here specially delcaite 2 sweetO
by da way thankzzzzzzzzz

----------


## TISHA

ur always welcome

----------


## waffa

its ok frend ..........

----------


## samshaansari

nice one no matter for whoommm... :up;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> *A Wish
> 
> I lie on the ground,
> and stare into space,
> the stars start to move,
> into the shape of your face.
> 
> I see you there now,
> looking down at me,
> ...


Aaawwwww....soo sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet of u waffa darling :hug1: :hug1: :givefl; 

Thankoooo so much for dis lovely dedication :givefl; :givefl; :givefl; :hug1:

----------


## waffa

> Originally Posted by waffa @ Fri Jan 20, 2006 9:10 pm
> 
> *A Wish
> 
> I lie on the ground,
> and stare into space,
> the stars start to move,
> into the shape of your face.
> 
> ...


haha lolzz u think so coz u r so sweeeeeeeeeeet.... :givefl; :givefl; 

u alwayzz well cum here sweet heart :hug1: :hug1:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aap itne ache ho :blush: :hug1: :hug1: :givefl;

----------


## waffa

phir b koi lift nahe hai ........ :wink: :wink: :whistle; 


any way thkz sam urs also .........some one y not relize that...... :ang9:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

LIFT?? 

lol woh lift jiske baate mein ADNAN sami ghaate hain Lolzzz

----------


## waffa

jii kuch ussy tara ki lift hai lakin woo kisi aur ki lift mangta hai aur yahan koi aap ki lift ..........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ooh

 :blush:

----------


## *Fatima*

lol wah wah

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya howa :duno;

----------


## waffa

aray ussy choro tum tu lift karwao na kaha hoo aaj i m waitng     :Frown:

----------


## INFATUATED

good really impressive :applaud;

----------


## waffa

thnkz buddy

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> aray ussy choro tum tu lift karwao na kaha hoo aaj  i m waitng


assi buzy ppl a :P

jab aap hote ho idhar tab main nahi hoti  :Frown:

----------


## waffa

Acha chalain jab ap hon gi tu aj ham nahi hon gay.. ap miss nahi kerna..  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Acha jee try karoon ghi NA miss karne ko :P

----------


## waffa

acha tu kya ab hume bhool tu nahe gay kia

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Pagal ho kya....aapko kaise bhool sakti hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

acha ji ab nahe kaho ga na :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## quintocent

Yaaar tum loug aik baat batao forums mein kuch boltay ho nahi aur fazool ein apnay points barhatay jatay ho free mein huh

----------


## waffa

hay man mind ur bussiness

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Yaaar tum loug aik baat batao forums mein kuch boltay ho nahi aur fazool ein apnay points barhatay jatay ho free mein huh


ANy problem?

----------


## waffa

hahah lagta hai kuch khass problem hai .......

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol ya  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

haha acha sweeto wish u all ways wid me coz its my last day na

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:   :Frown:

----------


## waffa

hay whts that dont b sad 
me here allwayz 4 u my sweetO

----------

